# Quick-Click coupling will reduce filter flow rate?



## Luis Batista (24 Aug 2014)

Hi

I was thinking of put some Quick-Click couplings on my filter hoses to make the filter and hoses maintenance more easy.
Something like this:










It will reduce my filter flow rate?
The inside diammeter of this peaces is about the same of the hoses, 12/16mm or 1/2".
Is this a good alternative to the ones of Eheim?

Thanks

Best regards,

Luis Batista


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Aug 2014)

As long as the ID is the same as the hose then it will be fine. Good idea that.

Cheers,


----------



## Luis Batista (24 Aug 2014)

Yes, the ID is the same.
I was really thinking in this to put inline with the Inline diffusor, so it will be more easy to take it off and clean when necessary.
Hope that it will have no leaks...
Lets see... 
Today i bought 4 female couplings and 2 male ones.
Tomorrow i go change 2 female coupling for 2 like the one of the photo, with aquastop when the male coupling are disconnected, to be placed right about the spraybar and the intake "thing", on the back of the tank...
Just disconnect, the aquastop valve locks and no water on the floor...

Thanks ceg


----------



## Martin in Holland (25 Aug 2014)

Isn't that piece that you put in the middle (second picture) a bit thinner?....so the ID is different...I think atleast by half


----------



## freelanderuk (25 Aug 2014)

these look very much like the connectors you use on garden hose , they would not be my choice to use as quick connectors, i use them in the garden and every time i connect or un-connect water sprays every where ,the one that has the automatic stop fitted are prone to the part bending inside the fitting and then you can not get them to it together, i would use quick connect connections with taps like eheim make, just my opinion and observation from using similar fittings in my garden


----------



## foxfish (25 Aug 2014)

Considerable loss of flow due the smaller diameter coupling I would of thought! (7mm id on my garden hose coupling)
You can buy pvc valves that unscrew over an O ring, they are made for the job but still reduce flow.
I use oversized, take apart valves & reduce down the hose size to get minimal flow loss but still experience some loss of flow!


----------



## Luis Batista (25 Aug 2014)

Thanks all for the replys

indeed the male coupling, second photo, is a bit thinner, the hose is 12mm inside and the male is about 10,5/11mm.
i would see if this small difference is capable of indeed reduce the flow significantly... 
will post the results soon, when i recive my inline difusor...

Thanks all

Cheers


----------



## dw1305 (26 Aug 2014)

Hi all, 
I'm with "freelanderuk" on this, I think they will inevitably leak, and they definitely aren't something I'd contemplate using on a filter inside the house. 

I've got the Eheim "double taps", they are expensive but I got mine "pre-owned" via ebay, and they make maintenance a lot easier.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Luis Batista (26 Aug 2014)

Hello

with quality material, all leaks will be avoided. I put together a system so make the weekly water changes alot more easy and fast:










Maybe in a near future will change the pvc tap with this spare oem tap from my filter:






Just close the tap in the filter, connect the hose to this gadget, open the blue hose and change the water.
The water will exit/enter the tank by the inlet pipe..
I can´t see any reduction of flow....


btw, does anybody have the Eheim installation set 1 or 2, this: 





Does the connection highlighted on red will fit with the Eheim simple taps:






Thanks


----------



## dw1305 (27 Aug 2014)

Hi all, 
The connections for the taps, and installation sets, fit onto the Eheim hoses. You can get hoses and taps in 9/12, 12/16 and 16/22 (internal/external diameter in mm). You push the hoses on, and then lock it in place with grey knurled nut, which is on a thread.
They are pretty secure once tightened up.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Luis Batista (27 Aug 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> The connections for the taps, and installation sets, fit onto the Eheim hoses. You can get hoses and taps in 9/12, 12/16 and 16/22 (internal/external diameter in mm). You push the hoses on, and then lock it in place with grey knurled nut, which is on a thread.
> They are pretty secure once tightened up.
> 
> cheers Darrel




Thanks Darrel 

I may express me wrong.
I want to know if that type of simple tap, or the double taps, fits on the grey knurled nut of the installation sets, if they lock on it. 
i want to put a tap right about the beginning of the hose, close to the nut...


----------



## dw1305 (28 Aug 2014)

Hi all,





Luis Batista said:


> I want to know if that type of simple tap, or the double taps, fits on the grey knurled nut of the installation sets, if they lock on it.





dw1305 said:


> The connections for the taps, and installation sets, fit onto the Eheim hoses.


 They don't fit together, you need a small length of hose between the tap and the unstallation set. Like you can see below between the filter outlet and the double tap. 



 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Luis Batista (28 Aug 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, They don't fit together, you need a small length of hose between the tap and the unstallation set. Like you can see below between the filter outlet and the double tap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hello Darrel

that's exactly what i want to know. 
Thanks mate.
i will have to put some small peace of hose between them...

cheers


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Aug 2014)

Looks like you might be able to put half a double tap on it though. The bit highlighted in the pic looks like it unscrews like a double tap


----------



## Luis Batista (28 Aug 2014)

Big clown said:


> Looks like you might be able to put half a double tap on it though. The bit highlighted in the pic looks like it unscrews like a double tap




Thats exacty it, im thinking it too but never see one personaly.
Just ordered online the 2 instalation sets.
Lets see...

Thanks for reply


----------

